# Copper in my Silver?



## tillsonburgpicker (May 6, 2017)

I collected some silver from plated items using the salt/water/battery charger method.
I then put it to dry on a coffee maker and.... forgot it  ... overnight :lol: .
It's good and dry now, but I also have a green coating on it, It must be copper?
How do I get red of it before I could smelt the silver?


----------



## Lino1406 (May 6, 2017)

Depends on silver form: If it is powder, use A/P. If bulk you need to dissolve in AR, AgCl precipitated and converted to Ag


----------



## g_axelsson (May 7, 2017)

To get rid of the copper you need to refine the silver.

... if I just could remember the name of the site with all information needed for free...

:wink: 

Göran


----------



## tillsonburgpicker (May 7, 2017)

Lino1406 said:


> Depends on silver form: If it is powder, use A/P. If bulk you need to dissolve in AR, AgCl precipitated and converted to Ag



It is in powder, I will use the A/P method as suggested.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tillsonburgpicker (May 7, 2017)

g_axelsson said:


> To get rid of the copper you need to refine the silver.
> 
> ... if I just could remember the name of the site with all information needed for free...
> 
> ...


There is so much information to sift through, It would take me 3 days to find the answer,
unless.... :idea: someone send me a link to put me in the right direction


----------



## Tndavid (May 7, 2017)

Oh boy :shock:


----------



## anachronism (May 7, 2017)

Use the search button Tillson. 8) 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 7, 2017)

Some of the best members studied the forum for a year or two before attempting anything. Three days is nothing. This field is vast and, no matter how much you study, you'll never know it all. On this forum, we expect you to do most of the legwork.


----------

